# AOL or AIM



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Does any of you other youth hunters have aol or aim or msn messanger so we can talk outside of here? I do, mine is bneff10 for AIM and [email protected] for MSN


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey I hunt and my AIM sn is: DcS FireSparrow

:sniper:


----------



## diva912004 (Oct 10, 2005)

i have aim/aol and yahoo both are diva912004 my msn is [email protected] i also have www.xanga.com/diva912004

who said girls can't hunt and train labs :sniper:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

AIM...osubballfan15


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

AIM-chevythunder428
hotmail. [email protected]


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i got AIM sn is idRATHERgoHUNT


----------



## WisconsinWaterfowler (Dec 10, 2005)

RLudwig44 is my AIM sn


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

MSN- [email protected]

xanga-http://www.xanga.com/hootiemutt

both of them have links on the bottom anyways...


----------



## kyle_orton_sucks (Dec 10, 2005)

got yahoo. My friend messed my email and all that stuff. It's [email protected]


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

AIM

H2oFOWLING


----------



## youngfisher7641 (Mar 7, 2007)

aim-imcool7641
myspace-www.myspace.com/somecoolkid7641
facebook-peg leg greg


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

hey man its [email protected]


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

msn

[email protected]


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i got msn

[email protected]


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

aim- xxallstarman6xx
[email protected]


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

[email protected]


----------

